# The Monkey Man's, Post-SurgeryPre-Race for the Cure Log



## The Monkey Man (May 30, 2005)

*The Monkey Man's, Post-OP, Pre-Race for the Cure - Log*

*MON 30MY05*

*Stats...*

34 - 6'0- 197
Went to the gym for the first time in 16 days..

*Workout...*

*LEG EXTENSIONS*
80x15
100x16
120x13
140x7.5

*LEG CURLS*
100X15
130X13
150X11
190X7.5

*SQUAT-MACHINE / BENCH S.S.*
S=0X15
B=135X12
S=90X15
B=155X11
S=180X15
B=175X9

The bench scared me more than the squat
(It really put a stretch on my abs)

Walked .31mi @ 4.0
Ran 15min @ 6.0 (Winded me after the leg exercises)

Not bad for 14 days after a surgery 

Note in the pic there is still some bruising and swelling in my lower abs
( To go with all the *FAT*!)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 1, 2005)

*WED 01JN051745*

Not feeling into the W.O Mode after Hell-Day @ work...
Need to strengthen the soft body back up though...
Was fairly sore in the OP area after Monday...

This is going to get less frustrating soon 
Let's hit some basic compund movements...

*Bench*
135x15
155x14
175x9
195x6.5
195x5 -- All reps super strict w/competition form

*Seated Military (Behind)*
65x10
85x10
105x9
125x5 -- The first numbers are super low because I'm feeling my way into this...
Not really sure yet exercise to exercise what I'm capable of ??? 

*CBL X-over Super Set*
Latl Raise 15x18, 20x11, 25x6, 20x7.5, 15x10
Front Raise 15x13, 20x10, 25x6, 20x11, 15x11 

Quitz for the day, I want to do more, but know I need to go slow 

All & all, I can directly feel the muscle groups attached to the Mesh Patch, when they are stretched or overstimulated.

Feeling it in the abs (In extension/Stretch) and down the inside of my thigh in general (Hip Flexor?) A lot of movements seem to tweak this one out, more-so than in the abdominal area.

If I stay away from the obvious discomfort zones, I think I will be OK


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2005)

That's a good start!    Don't squat or DL too heavy yet.    Make sure you focus on your breathing so you don't put too much pressure on your abs.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 2, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That's a good start! Don't squat or DL too heavy yet. Make sure you focus on your breathing so you don't put too much pressure on your abs.


You know it... 

I need to cardio myself out, Race for the cure is now days away, and I'm not near the shape I want to be in... 

I may have to demote myself to the fun-walk!?

The 5k is 3.2 miles I would like to be under 28-29min...
I did Reindeer run in Dec and came in @ 23:27...

I only trained for 2.5 weeks for that, and was very disapointed with my performance, but it was like 18 degrees out 

I'll have a better idea today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You know it...
> 
> I need to cardio myself out, Race for the cure is now days away, and I'm not near the shape I want to be in...
> 
> ...



If it were me I'd do the "fun walk".   No sense jacking up your summer with another surgery


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 2, 2005)

*THURS 02JN051830*


			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> If it were me I'd do the "fun walk". No sense jacking up your summer with another surgery


Well... Just did 3.0mi @ 31:39...
So @ my current pace with no breaks I should be 31-32min next week? 

I had to stop at the 2-ish mile mark and hack up some flem 

I think this battle is going to be fought in my lungs, thanx to that Upr.Resp.Infc.

I knew I wasn't in very good condition, but, I'm going to need 100% of my lungs next Saturday 

No stretching pulling or pain coming from the Patch area though... 
I saw some discomfort with that on my previous jogs

Depending on how I re-coop/feel tomorrow, I may try to step up the runs to everyday to increase my overall condition for raceday 

Oh Yeah....  Let's Go!!!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2005)

Stupid Pistons!....  Make me look bad...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Stupid Pistons!....  Make me look bad...



They played pretty bad - but didn't get much help from the refs either.    Hopefully Wade is out for the rest of the series


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hopefully Wade is out for the rest of the series


*"Yeeessssss"*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2005)

*FRI 03JN051620*

Feeling energetic (uh-oh)

I decided to run intervals on the courts today 

Our gym has two basketball courts side by side, kind of like a high school size area... I run around both courts, and if I remember from the old Presidents Physical Fitness days 28 laps around our gymnasium was 3200 meters...

The intervals went in sets of three today (I'm too fat to step it up any more than that)

3 lap walk = warmup
5 lap slow jog = "

1st set of intervals = 2 laps jog, 1 lap sprint X 3 running counterclockwise
1 lap walk clockwise
2nd set of intervals = 2laps jog, 1 lap sprint x 3 running clockwise

3 laps jog = cooldown
1 lapwalk = "

Totals = 5 laps fast walk, 32 laps running various speeds
= 37 Total, over 2mi (I think)

(This will haunt after my drive home, my quads are humming)

*Weight Room*

*Chins (BW only)*
*x8, x9, x6.5, x6 ?*
_These were performed very slow because they are stretching my abs down to the patch area (Tender) _

*HMR STR HI PULL*
*140x15, 180x13, 180x11*
_Felt good, no problems w/this one  _

*HMR STR BIO LATL ROW*
_(Performed w/pronated grip on widest prt of hndls, seat at lowest)_
90x13, 140x12, 180x8

_Starting to feel a little twinkle in my groin_ = Time to Stop  

_Decent WO...  Feel semi-whooped  _


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 4, 2005)

*SAT 04JN051100*

No training today muscles need rest, and so does my patch!?  

But in the spirit of still feeling good...

I'm going to go to a show...

_June 4, 2005: Great Lakes and Ironman Natural Bodybuilding, Fitness and Figure Championships. Detroit 810-629-5589_

This should provide a positive ENV for my brain
Plus I know a couple of people competing


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 4, 2005)

Gonna try this again... Last chance!?!?  

*LET'S GOOOOO!!!*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 5, 2005)

*SUN 05JN051010*

*Walk*
0.5mi
*Run*
3.3mi - Time= 34:06
*Walk*
0.3mi

I feel my quads and legs don't have the power I want...
_I.E - the intervals kicked my butt on FRI_
_(Right on the outside sweep of the quads)_
I'm not pulling my normal stride out there 

I'm not going to figure out if that's better, or worse than Thursday? 
_(It was extremely hot and humid outside. I sweat my ass off) _

I really don't care if the times drop dramatically. The purpose is to get as much in as possible. If all goes well, I will do this again: Mon, Tues, Wed, then rest Thurs and Fri. This *SHOULD* make me strong for Sat Morn!?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Gonna try this again... Last chance!?!?
> 
> *LET'S GOOOOO!!!*



ONE MORE TIME!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 6, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> ONE MORE TIME!!!!


Can't they start the games @ 6 or 7pm...

I'm losing sleep over here!?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 6, 2005)

*MON 06JN051645*

*Walk* 0.5mi@ 4.0
*Run* 3.0@ 6.1 + 0.1@ 7.0 + 0.1@ 8.0 = *Total Time*: 31:17
*Walk* 0.1@ 3.0 + 0.1@ 2.5

_There goes my Thermal Stress research_ 

My MP3 battery died with 0.8mi to go...
That SUX bad on the treadmill 

Breathing was OK... The legs are still tired though...
Working into the Quad-Stretches is slow 

I also wanted to put some blood through my upper body...
Nothing notable, just a little 

*Techno Bench* (MAX 60sec rest between all today)
100x15
110x13
120x11


*Techno Shoulder Press*
80x15 - (Remembering Intensity)   
100x12
130x11

*Chins*
x8
x7.5
x5.5

I think I am tapped for energy?
I felt strong on all reps; but, tired??? 

Running Outside again tomorrow (weather permitting) (21 days out - 2 days left)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2005)

You're training tough!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 6, 2005)

*MON 06JN05*
First day of the rest of my life 

This is the first time I have even attempted to watch my diet in about a year! (Thats $h!tty, but unfortunately true)

And so begin-ith the FOOD  

Meal1-0600
4 eggs
6oz ground turkey w/2tbsp salsa
12oz fresh veg-juice

Meal2-0800
1/2cup oats
1 dannon lite yogurt

Meal3-1130
baby spinach & romaine salad
1/4cup ea, jumbo blueberries+red rasberrys
7.06oz CL tuna + tbsp redhot

Meal4-1400
2 slice WW toast
1.8? oz plain beef jerky

~Meal5-PWO~ 1800
30g whey
1 banana
1/4 cup oatmeal

Meal6-1930
12oz trimmed sirloin
1/2 cup pasta
16oz fresh veg-juice

meal7-2200
30g whey
1tbsp NPB
1/2 Banana

Wow!!! I guess I didn't know 7meals would add up so quick 

If I can keep this up (with some tweeks) My size will return soon 

If you read this please...
"Constructive criticism" is welcome and needed


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 6, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You're training tough!!!!


THANX!! 
It's getting that way... (slowly)  

.............When I git strong again U-n-me's gonna trade PULL #'s


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

*07JN051915*

*Walk* = 0.5
*Run* = 3.2 - Time= 36:54

I F$#cking died out there...
About 90degrees and my legs are shot...
All I could do was shuffle along trying to pick the side of the street that was shady.  My calves started cramping after like 1/4mi, then the quads took over hurting.

1 positive sign = The body seemed to want to break into stride right-off,
this may be good news once the muscles rebuild   

(22days healed - 1 more to train) 

*Food *  

Meal1-0600
4 eggs
8oz ground turkey w/2tbsp salsa
16oz fresh veg-juice

Meal2-0900
1/2cup oats
1 dannon lite yogurt

Meal3-1230
baby spinach & romaine salad
1/4cup ea, jumbo blueberries+red rasberrys
12oz CL tuna + tbsp redhot
_omfg-family size tuna pouch= too much
_

Meal4-2030 ~PWO
12oz trimmed sirloin
1/2 cup pasta
16oz fresh veg-juice

This Sux...  I seemed to fall behind schedule and then it was all over but the cryin


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2005)

Good luck with the race this weekend !!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good luck with the race this weekend !!


Tanx...  (But I don't think I'll break a ten minute mile)

I'm toying with the idea of signing up for the Detroit-Windsor 1/2 marathon in Oct.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

*WED 08JN051820*  (23 days healed - last day of training) 

_Weather said temp= 91_
_My outside thermometer= 95_
_?????_
_It's freakin hot!  _

*Walk* 0.5mi
*Run* 3.2mi Time= 34:14

Over two minutes off yesterday

That's a relief!
I didn't cramp up as badly as yesterday!?

Check Diet in a few...  I think I had more carbs, less protein?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2005)

You are crazy running in this weather


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Meal1-0600
4 eggs
10oz ground turkey w/2tbsp salsa
16oz fresh veg-juice

Meal2-0800
1cup oats
1 dannon lite yogurt

Meal3-1130
baby spinach & romaine salad
1/4cup ea, jumbo blueberries+red rasberrys
7.06oz CL tuna + 3tbsp redhot

Meal4-1415
Trioplex Bar

*WO *= 1820

~Meal5-PWO~ 1900
30g whey
1/4 cup oatmeal

Meal6-2050 (With GF @ Chili's)
12oz Cajun Ribeye
1/2 cup-ish mashed potatoes (I don't know what they put in those things)
1 cup Broccoli

meal7-2300
30g whey
1tbsp NPB
1/2 Banana

I'm going to have to start figuring out what all this is worth, this weekend!

I can tell you I felt bigger today at work, I know it's the increase in calories!!

Can't let myself get sluggish though... Tomorrow & FRI,
I will protein load, cut carbs...

And Fri night, I will Carb load BIG-TIME, I should be light and energetic for the race SAT morn


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

good luck monkey man!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> good luck monkey man!


Tanx Brudda!


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

Get lower bodyfat and youll be fine. (I dont mean that in a gay way!)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Get lower bodyfat and youll be fine. *(I dont mean that in a gay way!)<----????? *


I will post Pics for "week2" on Sat... (Post race)

(I think I have lost fat!?)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

*THURS 09JN051635*

Just got a thorogh ass chewing from my surgeon,
about exercising so early after my OP...

What a dick.  If he hadn't come so highly recd/connected,
I would have never chosen him to do the work...

Not training today...
I wanted to hit some weights; but, I lost sleep last night,
the NBAF R 2nite, and my lower body is pretty beat-up...
(The kind of feeling where you just ache)

I don't think I will be able to stay away from the weights tomorrow...
I wanted to take it easy all day


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 9, 2005)

I figured you would from the amount of training .that you are doing ...     Oh well.....What did he say about the race on Saturday ??

Who did your surgery ??  What hospital ?

DETROIT BASKETBALL!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What did he say about the race on Saturday ?? What hospital ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2005)

*10JN051635*

Gave the timed workout a run today... (Timed Ala PF)
120sec Rest on all presses, Tempo= 3/1/2

*Bench*
135x14
155x13
175x10
195x5 ???  

*Incl Db Press*
50x10
60x10
70x10
80x8 

*Seated Military*
(Behind)
85x10
85x11
85x9
85x8

*Incl Cbl Fly*
(Seated-Ball, 60sec rest, Tempo= 2/2/3)
_Used TriZZle's mystery machine for this_
30x8
30x10
30x11
30x8.5

The Workout felt good, I needed it
Of couse I wanted to work heavier,
but the combination of the Tempo Counting  (Damn U P-Funk)
and my DR's words ringing in my ear,...
"Take it easy, normal activities only"
Kept me from going over board

My lower body, still has the slightest soreness, along w/a pinch of stiffness

*Food...*

Meal1-0630
4 eggs
8oz ground turkey w/2tbsp salsa
16oz fresh veg-juice

Meal2-0830
3/4cup oats
1 dannon lite yogurt

Meal3-0940
1/2 Trioplex bar
6oz Natty Applesauce

Meal4 - _(Bd's Mongolian)_
10oz Lamb
1cup plain white rice
1/2 cup broccoli
1/4 cup carrots, peapods
1/8 cup mushrooms

Meal5 - 1430
1/2 Trioplex Bar
Banana

WO

Meal6-1720 ~PWO
30g whey
1/4 cup oats
1/2 banana

Meal7 - Carb Load
11oz Grilled Swordfish
Plateful of Egg Noodles
20oz Fresh veg Juice


I am stuffed... Hopefully every thing will Digest smoothly...
I should have energy for the Run tomorrow


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

*11JN051145*

_34 / 6'0 / 208-lbs (post race)_

Last post for this journal... Time to move on!

Race Day...

About 5-trillion people showed up to run this morning...
http://www.karmanos.org/detroitraceforthecure/album_2004/picture002.html
I was in there somewhere...

3.2mi Time today...
*28:15!!!*

The way the training was compressed into really just about two weeks,
I'm pretty happy to have broken 10min mile pace 

On the other hand (whine  )...
I didn't have a stopwatch, and the miles were not marked well at all...
The mile markers were on garbage cans on the side of the street...

When you are running in a pack of about a hundred people,
they are not easy to see... They should have been up on a street pole!  
(Typical of something organized in the Shitty of Detroit)

I felt very good, had an open, comfortable stride (Not too aggressive)
and I think I could have broken 27:00 if I had known where the finish was,
and definitely, if I had ran the course once or twice...

I'm glad I ran practice in the heat, cause the city was at least 5-10 degrees
hotter than my runs out here in the burbs... (all that concrete)

All and all, a good time... I finish Happy, but not satisfied!

CU on the next journey!  (Read Recap Article Below Pics!)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

*RACE RECAP*

*"RFTC-WEBSITE"*

Sunshine, music, memories and hope were in the air when more than 30,000 gathered Saturday, June 5 in Midtown Detroit for the 13th Annual Komen Detroit Race for the Cure®, locally presented by the Karmanos Cancer Institute. Eighteen hundred breast cancer survivors were among the 24,000 registered participants (22% increase over 2003) amiably walking and running along Woodward, enjoying the bands, buoyed by cheerleaders, and sampling treats from Race sponsors*, *whose cash support was up 25% over last year.

Total revenue was at an all-time-high record at more than $1.2 million, enabling local breast cancer screening, education and special treatment program grants of $760,000 and a contribution of $250,300 to Komen???s breast cancer research program. Friends for the Cure® donations program continues year-round, with the 2005 incentive program running through July 15, 2005. Individuals and teams who collect donations are eligible for incentives courtesy of New Balance and Johnson & Johnson.


----------



## klmclean (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey there, how've you been?


----------

